# Ebay [edit]



## sponny (17 November 2010)

*Ebay [ edit]  *

Hi @ all,
ich habe am Samstag eine externe Festplatte gekauft.Am Samstag hatte der  angebliche"Verkäufer" noch 100 % positive Bewertungen.Als ich dann am  Montag mein Ebay aufgemacht habe hatte er auf einmal nur 76,5%.Es  mehrten sich dann Käufer die ihre Ware nicht erhalten haben.Leider habe  ich Online Überwiesen(PayPal wurde nicht angeboten).
Habe ich da eine Möglichkeit mein Geld wieder zu bekommen??

Dankeschön fürs Posten

Klaus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ihr Vor- und Nachname in dieser Mitteilung sind ein Hinweis darauf, dass  die Nachricht tatsächlich von eBay stammt. Mehr zum Thema.
	Der Artikel gehört jetzt Ihnen. Sie müssen Ihn nur noch bezahlen.	

Als Nächstes müssen Sie dem Verkäufer den Artikel bezahlen. Lassen Sie  keine Zeit mehr vergehen. Bezahlen Sie jetzt, um Ihren Artikel innerhalb  von 4-6 Tagen zu erhalten.
Mit PayPal bezahlen Sie Ihre eBay-Käufe einfach und sicher.

Seagate Expansion externe Festplatte 500Gb 2,5Zoll NEU	
Seagate Expansion externe Festplatte 500Gb 2,5Zoll NEU
Preis:	EUR 42,00
Stückzahl:	1
Zwischensumme:	EUR 42,00
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin:	Versandfertig in 3 Werktagen nach Zahlungseingang
Mehrwertsteuer:	(keine)
Verpackung und Versand:	
Hermes Paket 0
Ware muss abgeholt werden 0
Verkäufer:	
[ edit] 
Deutschland​


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2010)

sponny schrieb:


> Habe ich da eine Möglichkeit mein Geld wieder zu bekommen?


Du könntest mit deinem Kontoauszug zur Polizei gehen und (vorsorglich) Strafanzeige erstatten. Die folgen dann der Buchung.

Doch bevor du jemand ungerechtfertigt einer Straftat bezichtigst: hast du schon mal was davon gehört, dass eBayaccounts von unbekannten Tätern gekapert werden?


----------



## Hippo (17 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [ edit]*

Und noch was - Samstag gekauft - heute ist Mittwoch.
Das sind grad mal 3 Werktage und unten steht "versandfertig in 3 Werktagen nach Zahlungseingang"
Da ist es ja bei dem Tempo das die Banken an den Tag legen wahrscheinlich so daß der Verkäufer erst heute den Zahlungseingang auf dem Konto sieht, dann 3 Tage drauf und somit wird das Ding vor Freitag sicher nicht versandt.
Also von daher noch kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## sponny (17 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*

Dankeschön erstmal für die Antworten.Aber das mit dem Warten das kann ich mir wohl sparen.Da sind schon 20 Leutchen die bei dem etwas gekauft haben und die Warten schon 8-9Tage.Er meldet sich aucu nicht auf Mails.Die Telefonnummer die angegeben wurde ist wohl auch gefakt.Ich schicke euch mal die Bewertungen.Bis samstag den 13.11 waren die Bewertungen ja noch ok und dann ging es abwärts.

*eBay hat diese Mitteilung an [ edit]  gesendet.
*Ihr Vor- und Nachname in dieser Mitteilung sind ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Nachricht tatsächlich von eBay stammt.



*Ihr Fall ist auf der Seite „Probleme klären“ geöffnet*






Wir bedauern sehr, dass es bei Ihrem Kauf zu einem Problem gekommen ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die  meisten eBay-Verkäufer unternehmen große Anstrengungen, um einen  hervorragenden Kundenservice zu bieten, und versuchen eventuelle  Probleme zu lösen. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, über die Seite „Probleme klären“ Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufzunehmen, falls Sie dies noch nicht getan haben.

Außerdem  empfehlen wir Ihnen beim nächsten Kauf eines Artikels auf eBay mit  PayPal zu bezahlen. Sie sind dann über den eBay-Käuferschutz bei  Bezahlung mit PayPal abgesichert.

Falls Sie das Problem nicht  gemeinsam lösen können, können Sie den Fall an unseren Kundenservice  übergeben. Wir haben Ihre Angaben erhalten. Jetzt werden wir dem  Verkäufer das Problem mitteilen und uns bis zum 26. Nov. 2010 wieder bei  Ihnen melden. 


*Sie haben folgende Angaben gemacht:*
Problem: Sie haben den Artikel nicht erhalten.
Sie haben versucht, mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Sie haben den Artikel per Banküberweisung bezahlt.
Sie haben per E-Mail und telefonisch Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufgenommen.
Sie haben keine Antwort vom Verkäufer erhalten.
Sie haben uns die Erlaubnis erteilt, diese Telefonnummer an den Verkäufer weiterzugeben. 
Sie sind am besten zur folgenden Uhrzeit zu erreichen: „8-18 Uhr“

*Ergänzende Angaben:*
"Sehr  geehrtes Serviceteam, nachdem der Verkäufer von ihnen gesperrt wurde und der Artikel in meinem  Ebay Konto nicht mehr als gekauft  aufgeführt wird würde mich jetzt  brennend mal interessieren von wem ich denn meine Bezahlten 42,00 Euro  wiederbekomme?? 

*Sie haben um Folgendes gebeten:*
Sie möchten eine volle Erstattung.

Sie können unter „Probleme klären“ jederzeit den Status des Falls aufrufen.






*Seagate Expansion externe Festplatte 500Gb 2,5Zoll NEU*Artikelnummer:180586131373Preis:EUR 42,00Stückzahl:1Verkaufsdatum:13.11.10 17:11:20 MEZVerkäufer:andreasrehseFall-Nummer:5005140616Fall gemeldet:16.11.10 12:55:50 MEZGekauften Artikel anzeigen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:19:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:12:20 ----------

Geld weg, Ware nicht da. Wie bei allen anderen auch!!!!!! Käufer:  *Mitgliedsname *anniroc1209 ( *Bewertungspunktestand von* 2 ) 
 16.11.10 10:47    FIFA 11 2011 Playstation 3 Spiel PS3 Deutsche Version (Nr.180584868842) EUR 42,50 Artikel  aufrufen* FIFA 11 2011 Playstation 3 *e ( * PS3 *


----------



## sponny (17 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*



 *Mitgliedsname  *andreasrehse ( 178
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Kein  angemeldetes Mitglied 
     Beginn des Layers           Der  Prozentsatz positiver Bewertungen berechnet sich aus allen erhaltenen positiven  und negativen Bewertungen für Transaktionen, die in den letzten 12 Monate  endeten - abzüglich der Mehrfachbewertungen  vom selben Mitglied für Transaktionen innerhalb einer Kalenderwoche.   
Hinweis: Das  bedeutet, dass die Anzahl der Bewertungen für diese Berechnung von den Zahlen  links in der Tabelle abweichen kann. 
     Positive  Bewertungen  Positive Bewertungen + Negative  Bewertungen  
 Erhaltene Bewertungen dieses Mitglieds  der letzten 12 Monate  Positive Bewertungen: 36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Negative Bewertungen:  16  
 Prozentsatz positiver Bewertungen dieses  Mitglieds  
     36  36 + 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




69.2%





 Ende des Layers

  Positive Bewertungen (der letzten 12 Monate): 69,2%  
 [Wie wird der Prozentsatz  positiver Bewertungen berechnet?]

    Mitglied seit: 19.01.03 in  Deutschland
Angemeldet als gewerblicher Verkäufer


----------



## sponny (17 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*

*Aktuelle Bewertungen* (letzte 12 Monate) 
   Diese Tabelle zeigt die Anzahl positiver, neutraler und negativer  Gesamtbewertungen, die das Mitglied innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate erhalten  hat.

*Weitere Hilfe zum Thema Bewertung– wird in  einem neuen Fenster oder in einem neuen Reiter  geöffnet*




    Beginn  des LayersEnde  des Layers
​

       1 Monat 6 Monate 12 Monate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Positiv 34 37 37





 Neutral 0 0 0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Negativ 20 20 20


----------



## Eniac (18 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*



sponny schrieb:


> ich habe am Samstag eine externe Festplatte gekauft.Am Samstag hatte der  angebliche"Verkäufer" noch 100 % positive Bewertungen.Als ich dann am  Montag mein Ebay aufgemacht habe hatte er auf einmal nur 76,5%.Es  mehrten sich dann Käufer die ihre Ware nicht erhalten haben.Leider habe  ich Online Überwiesen(PayPal wurde nicht angeboten).
> Habe ich da eine Möglichkeit mein Geld wieder zu bekommen??



Das sieht nicht gut aus, bei ebay ist der VK inzwischen rausgeflogen. Ich empfehle in diesem Fall Strafanzeige zu stellen. Das Geld kann man allenfalls über eine Klage wieder reinholen; ob bei ihm noch was zu holen ist dürfte allerdings höchst fraglich sein. Da sich der Schaden in Grenzen hält, verbuch es als Lehrgeld.


Eniac


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*

Ne kleine Chance gibt es noch.
Das Profil war bis vor wenigen Tagen noch völlig unauffällig, die Waren wurden ausgeliefert. Die Preise liegen jeweils um die 50,- Euro nicht grade die typischen Betrugspreise. Die bisherige Gesamtschadenssumme liegt grade mal bei knapp über 1000 Euro. Alle Roten sind sturzbachartig seit dem 15ten erfolgt, da dürften die ersten einen Lawieneneffekt ausgelöst haben. Wegen der vielen Roten wurde er dann gekickt von Ebay. 
Gelegentlich steckt bei solchen Sachen ein persönliches Drama dahinter z.B. Unfall,Krankheit, Verwandter krank/verstorben.

Kommt der Verkäufer überhaupt noch an die Daten seiner Kunden wenn er bei Ebay rausgeflogen ist?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*



Teleton schrieb:


> Kommt der Verkäufer überhaupt noch an die Daten seiner Kunden wenn er bei Ebay rausgeflogen ist?


Nein, das ist ein großes Problem bei der Aufarbeitung wenn einer der von dir geschilderten Problemfälle eingetreten ist. Die meisten eBaynutzer vertrauen auf das Portal und legen sich nicht extra noch einen Ordner mit Ausdrucken an bzw. löschen zu zügig die eingegangenen eMails. Ist der Account erst einmal gesperrt, ist auch die Datenbank futsch und eBay unterstützt die Leute in keinster Weise.


----------



## Tanja W. (18 November 2010)

*AW: Ebay [edit]*

Auch ich bin Rehse-Geschädigte und versuche, irgendwie mein Geld wiederzusehen.
Ich habe gestern bereits Anzeige gegen Rehse erstattet, geht übrigens auch online:

https://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/onlinewache/straf_online_seite_1.php#content

Am selben Abend rief mich ein Polizeimitarbeiter direkt an, teilte mir das Aktenzeichen mit und kündigte an, meine Anzeige unverzüglich an die Kollegen imbKreis Winsen/Buchholz weiterzuleiten. Mal schauen, was weiterhin passiert, bin allerdings nicht sehr zuversichtlich, dass das Ganze irgendwas bewirkt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 November 2010)

Tanja W. schrieb:


> geht übrigens auch online


..und wie haste eine Kopie des Überweisungsträgers oder Kontoauszug mit Buchungsbestätigung übermittelt? Wenn die Polente in deinem Fall korrekt arbeitet, wird sie dich zur Zeugenvernehmung später noch einmal vorladen, da du als Zeuge bei der Onlineanzeige ja noch nicht einmal gerichtsfest bestimmt worden bist. :wall:


----------



## canehoyer (9 April 2014)

Aktuell läuft bei Ebay wieder eine Betrugsserie, bei der der Name "rehse" ein Kernsegment bildet.
Ein Zusammenhang zwischen den aktuellen Fällen und den in diesem Thread geschilderten sind nur Mutmaßung,
aber evtl. gibt es ja tatsächlich eine Verbindung.


*Betrügerischer Ebay Anbieter mit mehreren Accounts: "rehsde6", rehsede2014, "volke-rehse"...*
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_9466p1


----------

